# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  The BBC news at 6 caught hidding important information from the british public again.

## Ragot the Gerbil

How can we trust any news outlet when what they tell us, 
Isn't really the truth?

----------

Brat (10-22-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

I'm so tired of being lied to by democrats. What good are they???

----------

Brat (10-22-2020),Ragot the Gerbil (10-23-2020)

----------


## Creepy Uncle Joe

> I'm so tired of being lied to by democrats. What good are they???


Tits on a boar hog

----------

Brat (10-22-2020)

----------


## Moonie

.
When I was in the Army I always refused BBC interviews or filming.

Unfortunately for them I ended being Brigade Public Relations Officer amongst my other duties.
.

----------

Canadianeye (10-28-2020)

----------


## Dubler9

Gill.jpgThousands of people stop paying the licence fee as the weeks progress. I stopped paying decades ago. The payment is a contract within which the BBC must comply with its charter. It does not because it does not publish the truth, impartial news, objectively. I know it is the government mouthpiece. Therefore they have breached the contract so I stopped paying. On the wider issues of Jimmy Saville (the worst sex offender in UK history) and other connections to pedophilia I find it hard to comprehend why anyone pays the licence fee or watches/listens to the BBC.
The image above is on the BBC main building and is a sculpture of a certain Mr Gill renowned for his contribution to writing, poetry etc but also well known for serious sexual abuse of his daughter - wife and had sex with his dog. This man Mr Gill, was a vile pedo sex abuser and the heads (Board) of the BBC knew of his sexual perversions when they chose his sculpture as the representation of all that is good. Anyone who pays the licence fee or even watches the bbc seriously has no moral fibre of any worth.

----------


## kazenatsu

summary of the video in case no one wants to watch:
The government is bribing local councils to be the ones to implement facemask and other virus pandemic restrictions, so it will be easier for the public to swallow and the central government can avoid taking the blame. 
The BBC news reporter cut him off and made it seem like he was continuing to say something else instead he did not actually say.

----------

Hillofbeans (10-28-2020),Oceander (10-28-2020)

----------


## Neo

I’m not surprised Boris has reverted to stealth...,we are war with this virus, if the local politicians are playing silly buggers what else can he do?

----------

